# Permanently label USB drive



## bsus (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,

*H*ow can I permanently label a USB drive (fat32)?

I managed to label the drive temporarily:
[cmd=]glabel label extdrive /dev/da1s1[/cmd]


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 4, 2012)

That's labeling the slice, not the drive.  The label should still appear in /dev/label.

If the filesystem has a label, that should also appear in /dev/msdosfs.  Set with the DOS command label or rename the "drive" in Windows.


----------

